# New Moebius Batman!



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I found this picture just a minute ago on FB. It was apparently taken at Comic Con at Moebius's booth. They definitely got Adam West right in this model and I'll definitely be picking one up as soon as they hit the street. Also note the sign for a Captain Kirk as well, that is something I hadn't heard of at all yet. Frank is taking lots of money out of my pocket but I ain't complaining.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great action pose.:thumbsup:


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

outstanding !


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Looks fantastic, can't wait to see more! And Shatner's Kirk in the 4th quarter of this year!

On a related note, anyone know what the figure is on the right, behind the West display?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Is the Captain Kirk 1/6th scale ? I couldn't see the sign too well.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

On the CultTVman's Hobbyshop Facebook page, Steve says that the Kirk figure is not a kit. So, I guess that means it's a prepainted status kind of a thing.

Oh, and Batman looks great!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RB said:


> ...On a related note, anyone know what the figure is on the right, behind the West display?


That's allegedly the reflection of the Kirk figure/whateveritwillbe in the display glass.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding! :thumbsup:


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

What I can't figure out is that whe are on the 2nd day of SDCC and this Batman is the only photo from Moebius/Pegasus stand. No official announcements from them, no photos in their fb site.

I'd really love to have a bit more attention from them. I hope their having a blast time there, but hey we buy your kits!!!!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

OMG!!! Fantastic sculpt, wouldn't it be cool if the cowl was removable?
We've all waited a long time for such a kit, thanks Moebius!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

I was there yesterday, and yes, the Batman looks wonderful. I don't believe the cowl is removable.
The Kirk is not a model, it's a 1/6 scale action figure with a cloth uniform, it looked good also.
The Tumbler was on display, and I was told that they expect the ship with the Tumblers on board to dock TODAY! So they estimated Tumblers in store in approx. 10 days!
Also on display was the original series Colonial Viper in pre-painted packaging. This ship looks nice, even though the paint job was just okay. I was told they expect these to hit these shores in about 10 weeks.
They also sold the 1/25 scale Dark Knight Batman and Joker as a Con exclusive for $10. I haven't opened this yet, but I expect it looks good.
Very small booth tucked away in the FAR south east corner of the comic-con, if I wasn't specifically looking for them I would have missed them thanks to the large crowd blocking their booth. If you're going to the comic-con stop by and see them.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my God, this is the kit I've been waiting DECADES to be produced!!! And man, they've nailed it to the last detail! Can't wait to see the rest of the "ensemble" cast that will be produced!!!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Right down to the ill-fitting cowl...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> Right down to the ill-fitting cowl...


I've been reserving comment on that, but the "face plate" portion of the cowl does appear to be a little short and shows a bit too much of the nose. Of course, I'm basing that on a single photo that doesn't really show the details well, so I could wrong; wouldn't be the first time.

I'd say Moebius has once again nailed the look of the character overall, and I'm looking forward to seeing more detailed photos in the coming weeks/months.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Al; I have pics of the clay sculpt from Jeff and the cowl and likeness look dead-on to me. In the resin copy I got from Frank, the faceplate is a separate part cast into a solid block of resin. In removing it for the build perhaps a bit of the faceplate's edge was sacrificed. This will certainly be adjusted in production. Like a few others have mentioned, this is a kit I'VE waited for for over 40 years, and I'm glad it ended up with team Moebius!!! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like a stunning sculpt there. Not surprising seeing as Yagher is doing the sculpt.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Not a big fan of this Batman, but it does look like the TV show character. Amazing sculpt. Have to get one just because how it captures the look so well.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I love it! Great job Moebius!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Good news everyone! Yvonne Craig has signed on to allow her likeness to be used in '66 Batman merchandise! So, maybe, just maybe, Moebius will add Batgirl to their lineup. Fingers crossed.

http://www.66batman.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1774


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Saw the painted prototype this weekend at JerseyFest and it's flipping cool.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Paul; Frank actually sent me a casting of the sculpture, so I HAVE something to work with for sizing the etched buckle. Also, I have a copy of series costumer
Jan Kemp's original pattern for the gloves so we could do etched "go-faster" fins in a scale thickness. Also have PRETTY good, close to dead-on front and rear shots of the handheld batcommunicator to do etched speaker grills. Absolutely no NEED for a head replacement; Jeff NAILED the AW likeness! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> Saw the painted prototype this weekend at JerseyFest and it's flipping cool.


me too. Bigger than I thought it would be. PERFECT portrait of Adam West.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

COPP said:


> Paul; Frank actually sent me a casting of the sculpture, so I HAVE something to work with for sizing the etched buckle. Also, I have a copy of series costumer
> Jan Kemp's original pattern for the gloves so we could do etched "go-faster" fins in a scale thickness. Also have PRETTY good, close to dead-on front and rear shots of the handheld batcommunicator to do etched speaker grills. Absolutely no NEED for a head replacement; Jeff NAILED the AW likeness! :thumbsup:
> Tom


Yeah, amazing you can get that good a likeness with half a face.

BTW, I've got to send you back those books you loaned me.

Ideas sound good.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Paul; actually the faceplate is SEPARATE from the rest of the cowl, so Jeff WAS able to get the whole face detailed BEFORE attacking the cowl. PRETTY sure this is how the plastic pieces will be broken down as well.
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Will these be out by December?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

derric1968 said:


> So, maybe, just maybe, Moebius will add Batgirl to their lineup. Fingers crossed.


Be still, my beating heart. Yow! :thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Does anyone know when this is coming out? My guess is next year because the two Munster kits are not out yet.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

*Catwoman shown*

Here's the cat's meow.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lookin' better all the time!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Amazing sculpts!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> Amazing sculpts!:thumbsup:


I've never expected anything less from Jeff Yagher.  I just hope they don't lose the likenesses and proportions in the process of making the molds.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

geoffdude said:


> Here's the cat's meow.


My only quibble is the size of the bat on the belt buckle. It wasn't that big. Hope that is corrected on the production PE parts.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope that batman's buckle is P.E.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> I've never expected anything less from Jeff Yagher.  I just hope they don't lose the likenesses and proportions in the process of making the molds.




Nor me. Brilliant sculptor!:thumbsup:


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

seaQuest said:


> My only quibble is the size of the bat on the belt buckle. It wasn't that big. Hope that is corrected on the production PE parts.













- GJS


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

looks like the kit one to me or close enough


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Keep in mind tv show costumes tend to change season to season. 
Who knows. Maybe in the last season AW was getting more of a paunch and went to the wardrobe crew saying "This freakin' belt buckle's digging into my gut. How about something a little smaller".
Wardrobe says "Arrite" not knowing it would cause a bone of contention on a modeling board some 45 years later


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great sculpts, but the bases... they should spell out POW or BAM!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

With sculpts like these, a belt buckle will never be a deal breaker, especially one that looks exactly like the full-size prop!!


----------

